# When did you get your first postpartum period?



## MichelleAnnette (Aug 20, 2006)

When did you get your first postpartum period IF you exclusively breastfeed (no bottles, no pacis) and co-sleep? I'm having some rather fertile looking mucous at less than 3 mos postpartum and I don't like it!

If your fertility returned early (like less than 6 mos), do you have any idea why?

ETA: Answer for first baby or first baby you exclusively breastfed


----------



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Moving to fertility


----------



## TypingMJ (Nov 10, 2005)

I got my first postpartum period 9 months after my son was born. He's breastfed, still night nursing, etc.

With that said, I had some "fertility signs" earlier that turned out to be false alarms. Could be you're having one as well. HTH!


----------



## eastmillcreekmama (May 22, 2007)

I answered 12 +, but i did have a sort of period when we went through a nursing strike during a major teething burst plus bad head cold, and DD would hardly nurse for a few days. Had to pump for the first time ever! But after that, my first true period was at 12 months.


----------



## covertlycrunchy (Sep 9, 2006)

I'm 18 months pp and still no af. She only nurses at night now and maybe once during the day.


----------



## broodymama (May 3, 2004)

I got it at 7 months after DS and 5 months after DD. Both times they were exclusively breastfeeding and were nursing several times a night, with DD I was tandem nursing and pumping for someone else.


----------



## MamaRabbit (May 26, 2005)

12+, 13 or 14mo, to be exact. Regardless of how much they nurse.


----------



## jennnk (Feb 6, 2005)

It was at his first birthday party, oddly enough, so 12 mos+3 days. And like CLOCKWORK since then. 30 days exactly, every single time.


----------



## poopzmom (Jul 29, 2006)

18 months


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

4 months. BUT, it was anovulatory until after 10 months PP.


----------



## the_lissa (Oct 30, 2004)

13 months and 5 months, and I didn't do anything different.


----------



## Ruthla (Jun 2, 2004)

First baby: "ecological breastfeeding" 4m. Second baby, "ecological breastfeeding" and tandem nursing, 6m. Third baby (bottles, paci, pumping while he was at work) 7.5 months.

About the only main difference I can see between when I was nursing DD1 and when I was nursing DS is that I was 7 years older (29 instead of 22).


----------



## veganmama719 (Sep 15, 2007)

6 weeks PP with DD even though she was exclusively BF until 6 months.
5 months with DS. We started him on cereal at 4.5 months.

DD is not a big eater, never was, I doubt she ever will be. She's 5 and weighs 33 lbs. She was 17lb 4 oz on her 1st birthday.
She just didn't eat enough to supress ovulation.

DS is big. He's 41 lbs ar 3.5 years (yes 8 lbs more than his big sister). He was 29 lbs on his first birthday. I started giving him rice cereal at 4.5 months, casue he was so freaking hungry!. 2-3 weeks later AF showed up.


----------



## onemoremom (Jun 8, 2007)

3 months, almost to the day. I was irritated









I really don't know why? I also had a massive milk supply.


----------



## MamaRhi (Nov 24, 2001)

1st baby breastfed exclusively for 12 months, breastfed on demand till 2.5 years. She also used a paci though. My first postpartum period was just before her 2nd birthday and I got pregnant with baby #2 on #1's 2nd birthday!!


----------



## Sharlla (Jul 14, 2005)

8 weeks.


----------



## pazerific (Oct 25, 2006)

dd nursed exclusively for 8mos (no artificial nipples), and then i EPed for an additional 9mos after that, so 17mos total. didn't get ppaf until dd was 14mos.


----------



## prettymom (Feb 23, 2007)

My postpartum bleeding stopped about three weeks after DD was born, a few days later I started bleeding again. I thought it was just from the birth, but then, 28 days later it happened again... and then 28 days later again...

My guess on why... I am just super fertile. DD sucked on nothing but my nipples and suck she did. She doubled her birth weight in just over two months. I am also a mom with a massive milk supply.


----------



## bri276 (Mar 24, 2005)

well, dd DID have bottles, since I was an EP'er, but she was also exclusively breastfed.

I didn't get my period til 17 months pp.


----------



## mothragirl (Sep 10, 2005)

4 months, when she started sleeping a longer stretch at night.


----------



## l_olive (Jan 18, 2005)

17 months.


----------



## nova22 (Jun 26, 2004)

1 - i don't know for sure, but #2 was conceived when #1 was 3mo old
2 - about 18 months; i was tandem nursing
3 - 6 weeks
4 - looks like it'll be 7 weeks


----------



## ryan'smom (Jan 9, 2007)

Just got mine back 23 months pp. Ds is still nursing every 2-3 hours during the day and LOTS at night.


----------



## sraplayas (Mar 15, 2005)

Dd BF exclusively for 11mo and then on demand. She´s 2.5 and still nursing several times per day.
Last month, at 29months PP, I got my first AF!


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

well, i guess my other 2 weren't exclusively bf b/c they both used pacifiers.
with the first, my fertility did not return until he had completely weaned at 22 months.
with my second, i got my first ppaf at 3 mos pp and ovulated reguarly after that but had very short lp's. i did get pregnant twice- once when my nursling was about a year old and once when she was about 18 months old, but was only able to sustain a pregnancy after she weaned completely (again at about 22 mos).

this time my babe IS exclusively bf, though he does suck his thumb. he is 4 months old and i have not had a period yet. i do feel my hormones going wacky and i think my body is trying to have a cycle, but we shall see when it happens.


----------



## Gumby (Feb 4, 2007)

Can I just say how absolutely jealous I am of all the mamas who voted 12+ months?!!

I voted 1 month







:

My pp af came closer to one month than to two, as it came at 5.5 weeks pp.

I think maybe genetics have to do with my case?? My mom, for all five kids, got hers around 6 weeks each time, although she didn't ebf for all of us, nor co-sleep. I am, so I thought I had a shot. Hopefully next babe.

But it does really depress me to have it so soon.


----------



## Carlyn (Jun 11, 2007)

baby #1-3 months, but I had gone on the pill (wish I hadn't!)
baby #2-14 months
baby #3-18 months (AF came 1 month after baby #2 weaned, #3 was still nursing)
baby #4-no sign yet, she's 7.5 months


----------



## JamieCatheryn (Dec 31, 2005)

Average is 14 months, many go to 2 years or so. This poll needs redoing with different options.


----------



## 1babysmom (May 22, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *JamieCatheryn* 
Average is 14 months, many go to 2 years or so. This poll needs redoing with different options.

In her OP, I think she was specifically looking for the "early month" answers.


----------



## sbgrace (Sep 22, 2004)

I went way past 12 months but I was supplementing a bit so not votable (though I was producing way more than enough milk around the clock for one baby...just a bit less than I needed for two)

But I wanted to say that I've got a friend and sister both who started within the first 4 months with their first child even though they were exclusively breastfeeding, night nursing, etc. I think the way our bodies handle hormones and breastfeeding is just different. So I'd be looking at protection of some sort if I didn't want to get pregnant again. I wouldn't personally rely on fertile signs either as things can be screwy and unpredictable for a while when your body is gearing back up..at least in my experience. I guess temping would likely do it but I don't know how you'd do that with a 3 month old.


----------



## Erin+babyAndrew (Jan 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *prettymom* 
My postpartum bleeding stopped about three weeks after DD was born, a few days later I started bleeding again. I thought it was just from the birth, but then, 28 days later it happened again... and then 28 days later again...

My guess on why... I am just super fertile. DD sucked on nothing but my nipples and suck she did. She doubled her birth weight in just over two months. I am also a mom with a massive milk supply.

same here. it's unfair I say...


----------



## benharperfan (Jun 21, 2003)

mine returned at 6 months. i've always had very heavy, close-together periods, but still seems early for an exclusively breastfed co-sleeping baby


----------



## MichelleAnnette (Aug 20, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *1babysmom* 
In her OP, I think she was specifically looking for the "early month" answers.

Yeah, I that's what I want to know about. I know the ave is 14 mos but wanted to know how many people get it back before 1 year.


----------



## SwanMom (Jan 4, 2007)

I've been holding off on answering this poll, but got AF today. Almost 11 months to the day. He has just recently started sleeping 8 hours at night.


----------



## JoyNChrist (Oct 24, 2006)

Well, I had a surprise pregnancy when DS was 6 months old, but when we went in for the u/s there was no heartbeat.









AF returned around 9 months PP, which is also around the time DS night-weaned. AF's a b*tch, but so is getting up several times a night, so I can't complain!


----------



## Dizzie (Nov 28, 2007)

3 months even though l had oversupply of milk and bf exclusively for 13 months and DS weaned at 17 months. I must add DS was a very strong little sucker. As a newborn people would love to sit down and listen to him feed cos he was so noisy, grunting and gulping.







:


----------



## 2shy2post (Oct 11, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *Red Sonja* 
I got it at 7 months after DS and 5 months after DD. Both times they were exclusively breastfeeding and were nursing several times a night, with DD I was tandem nursing and pumping for someone else.










Yeah! What's with that? Mine came back 5mos PP with DS and 6 mos after DD. I was tandem nursing a 2year-old & 6th month old for goodness sake. BOTH still at night as well!!!! No solids either (well, some for the 2yo!







)

I have no idea


----------



## blissful_maia (Feb 17, 2005)

dd1 - 14 months
dd2 - nearly 16 months and still no PPAF


----------



## hipmummy (May 25, 2007)

We are totally ApP and at 16 months still no period. I think I ovulated 7 months ago but have not again. Ds had to sick periods were I was EBF again and went up a whole cup size and lost five pounds. I am glad we were not planning on TTc right away because I would not be happening any time soon.


----------



## kristenburgess (Sep 15, 2002)

I answered 7 months because that's what it was with DC1.

DC1 - 7 months (got pg when she was 10 months)
DC2 - 9 months (got pg when he was around 15 months)
DC3 - 11 months (not pg yet!)


----------



## ##jackie (Feb 21, 2008)

3 months


----------



## chrissy (Jun 5, 2002)

just got mine last week. rowan was 8.5 months old.


----------



## Staciemao (Feb 15, 2008)

About 7 months with DS. I started my period the moment we started him on solids. But with DD (born 11/22/07) TWO MONTHS. I'm exclusively breastfeeding AND I'm pumping for twins...and AF shows up every 26-30 days anyway. The good news is it's very very light and only lasts for about 3 days, so I suspect it's anovulatory.

We're using protection anyway.


----------



## Pookietooth (Jul 1, 2002)

Got my first at 20 months. DS nursed a lot, and I have PCOS. But I've been pretty regular since. It took changing the bedtime routine so that I didn't take a bath with him anymore. And moving. Go figure.


----------



## Septagram (Feb 8, 2008)

11 months. It came back on Thanksgiving day.


----------



## Aliviasmom (Jul 24, 2006)

I bled for about 5 weeks pp, then started getting my period 2 weeks later....every two weeks.







:

This continued on for a couple of months, then my period got REALLY wacky...which is a whole other story.

ETA: Alivia nursed until 27 months, never had even a TASTE of formula, and has co-slept since the beginning, with no pacifiers.


----------



## *Robin* (Aug 30, 2007)

I am still waiting for the return of AF... I am 19.5 months PP...


----------



## hanno (Oct 4, 2006)

about 15 minutes ago, 10.5 months after birth


----------

